# PLEASE HELP! Rescue cat looking for a new home.



## androo (Jan 19, 2015)

We are currently fostering a playful, friendly & gentle 2yr old black female cat called Sophie. She is a small cat (only weighs 3.5kgs), all black with white flecks. She is very pretty! 

We took her in as she had spent most of her life caged up in a rescue centre.

We have been looking after Sophie for the last month and over that time she has become a friendly, loving cat. She was a little nervous at first but quickly adjusted to being outside of her cage at the rescue centre. 

After bringing her home, we took her to the vet for a check up. We have since found out that she unfortunately has a viral infection which cannot be cured. This infection causes her to become ill when stressed. Whilst living with us, she has been treated for conjunctivitis and cystitis and we are currently giving her antibiotics. 

Although we are more than happy to take care of her with this viral infection, the problem is our current 2 cats. The youngest of the 2 is bullying her which is leading to her being stressed, which in turn is making her ill. 

Because of this, we believe she is best suited to someone who doesn't have any other pets. I don't know how she would be around children but suspect they might stress her too unless they are older. 

We have also had some issues getting her to use a litter tray, although again we believe this is because of our current cat who is being very territorial about the house. She will use it, but again when stressed seems to stop. 

As we are only the foster parents of Sophie, any one looking to take her in would need to speak to the RSPCA in Milton Keynes, however I am happy to do this on your behalf. 

Keeping her here with us is currently doing more harm than good and we are afraid that if we take her back to the RSPCA then she will either spend the rest of her life in a cage, or will be put down. 

She is a lovely friendly cat who just needs a nice quite home, and someone to give her a chance. 

If you are interested in adopting her or know someone who is then please get in touch. 

We will also consider traveling to take her to you if you are outside of our local area (Northampton).

Photos to follow shortly!


----------



## androo (Jan 19, 2015)

Sophie......


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Poor Sophie...just out of interest, do you know exactly what is this virus which cannot be cured? Also, do you know how Sophie was in her cage...was she fit then, or did she have the virus and recurrent bouts of cystitis back then? Has she seen a different vet since she has been with you or did you take her back to RSPCA vet? It's just that sometimes a different vet gives a different diagnosis (even when the two vets are in the same practice). As you know, black cats are often difficult to rehome () and obviously another move would be another stressful episode and possibly another bout of cystitis. You've written an informative post in much detail and she does sound lovely.


----------



## androo (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello,

We think it is feline Herpes (diagnosed by 4 separate vets) however she hasn't had an official test to confirm this. 

She has been vaccinated against this but the vet said she may have contracted it prior to being vaccinated due to her previous living conditions. 

In relation to how she was in the cage, so far as we know she was absolutely fine. She was in a room with around 20 other cats and would occasionally be let out to socialise with them. We weren't made aware of any health issues when we agreed to foster her. 

I agree with you that she will get stressed by having yet another move, but the problem is that she is constantly stressed here too - so we are really stuck with whats best to do for her! Our 18 month cat is bullying her which makes it worse. Our house is all open plan so we don't even have the means to keep them separated. 

We really don't want to send her back to the RSPCA because were afraid she will either stay there forever or worse get put down. 

She really deserves a nice, stress free home.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi, I'm sorry that I'm not in a position to offer Sophie a home as I already have a cat, also black and a rescue.

I can however give some advice regarding control of the herpes virus as my previous cat suffered from this as a kitten. With him it did not become evident again until he was 15 years old when it caused him to have a corneal ulcer. After considerable research I started to supplement my cats diet with l lysine Enisyl F Paste for Cats 100ml. This was very effective. It prevents the herpes virus from replicating and can be fed for life. If Sophie were reluctant to take the lysine in the form which I've linked to it can also be bought as a gel or as a powder. I found the powder to be most palatable for my boy.

I hope that you are able to alleviate Sophie's herpes symptoms and that you are able to find her a forever home where she will be happy.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I too recommend L-lysine for Sophie, in my opinion the best way to give it is in pure powder form. therapeutic dose is 1/4 teaspoon a day (500 mg) split between a morning and an evening meal. Mix it right into the canned food.

All paws crossed an appropriate home can be found for her soon, and the L-lysine can go with her.


----------



## androo (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks for the helpful replys. Do you have a link for the l lysine powder as I can't seem to find it. I managed to find it for humans at my protein, would that be the same thing???


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes, pure l-lysine powder made for humans is what I use. I use this brand:

Amazon.com: Source Naturals L-Lysine Powder, 3.53 oz 100g: Health & Personal Care

But I do know many cat lovers use this brand also:

Amazon.com: NOW Foods Lysine Powder, 1 Pound: Health & Personal Care

Any brand available to you, as long as it is pure l-lysine powder, and nothing else in it, would be fine.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I know this has already been recommended and I used it for one of my cats, it's easy to put in their food.
Enisyl-F Paste for Cats | L-Lysine HCl supplement for Cats


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

The problem with those pastes and gels and treats is the other ingredients. For instance the Enisyl paste contains:

_NGREDIENTS: Purified water, L-Lysine HCl, sorbitol, cod liver oil, xanthan gum, tuna flavor, soya lecithin, silica aerogel, caramel color, potassium sorbate, sodium benzoate._

Sorbitol, xanthan gum, soya especially are things I would not knowingly put in my cats. The other things aren't desirable either.

Pure l-lysine powder is nothing but l-lysine.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

It was the NOW lysine powder which I used. I bought it from Amazon but can only find it here now. https://www.bigvits.co.uk/product.asp?pid=80&cid=&tid=33&bid=
My cat was reluctant to take the gel and paste formulations but was happy with this. . . .and it worked !


----------



## androo (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks for all the useful information. The l lysine is on its way for Sophie but she's still looking for her forever home. 
Any thoughts or suggestions to what we can do for her??????


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Hiya,

A few people on here have given me great advice with my nervous / stressed out rescue so happy to pass it on. Of course feliway is brilliant too - have you tried a feliway difuser in the space where both cats hang out? Maybe another litter tray at the opposite side of the house. Other suggestions are:

Zyklene
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Zylkene-7...673?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item20ecbd5989

Royal Feline Calm
https://fetch.co.uk/royal-canin-feline-calm-93398011

She is a beautiful cat, and I'm sorry that the kitten is bullying her - little meanie!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

androo said:


> Thanks for all the useful information. The l lysine is on its way for Sophie but she's still looking for her forever home.
> Any thoughts or suggestions to what we can do for her??????


I doubt legally you can pass on a foster cat to another home, you really do need to contact the RSPCA if that's were you fostered her from.

I volunteer at The Donkey Sanctuary which has donkeys out with foster homes.


----------

